# Would You Like an Autoglym T-Shirt ?



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I just bought a massive amount of stuff from my Autoglym Rep and he very kindly gave me 2 Autoglym T-Shirts as a little freebie gift. However, he only had Large Size left and sadly I am too big for them ( big as in super size muscles of course, I am not in any way implying I am a fat git !!! :lol:

Anyway, I did not want to sound rude or ungreatful and say they are the wrong size, so I thanked him.

So I now have these two t-shirts.

They are Dark Blue. On the front left chest is a small Autoglym Logo and on the back is a large Autoglym Logo with "WAX MY RIDE" written underneath the logo.

So what I thought I would do is give them ( one each ) to the first two people who wants them. A small donation to this thread here....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=244706

.....would be very nice too if you would be happy to.

As Chisai says in the above post, every little helps, so only a small donation is needed and you can choose the amount you donate.

The donation is also optional, you do not HAVE to make a donation and the T-Shirts are FREE !

Say on this thread first if you want them as they will go to the first two people on this thread that say they want them, then make the donation if you wish and PM me your address - I will post them out first class as soon as I know who wants them and dont worry, I will cover the postage costs 

Thanks all and Merry Christmas


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i would be happy to make a donation for 1


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

e32chris said:


> i would be happy to make a donation for 1


Thanks Chris, please pm me your address and I will post it asap.

It may not get to you before Xmas but it will be on its way to you tomorrow first class


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll take the other one please. Donation on it's way.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Leachy, please pm me your address and I will post it asap. 

It may not get to you before Xmas but it will be on its way to you tomorrow first class


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

PM sent. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Another fantastic gesture Mark, alas I am a little too "large" to make use of them myself, but never the less, hats off to you again mate.:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

kevin whittaker said:


> Another fantastic gesture Mark, alas I am a little too "large" to make use of them myself, but never the less, hats off to you again mate.:thumb:


Thanks mate, but all the true credit goes to Chisai as the donations idea was all his - I am just helping him as best I can 

Have a great Christmas mate


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Dam it have they all gone


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

dubber said:


> Dam it have they all gone


Sorry mate


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll make a donation anyway, as a thankyou for the generosity :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> I'll make a donation anyway, as a thankyou for the generosity :thumb:


Thanks mate, thats really good of you


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope others can donate too, it may only be a small amount to us, but it will make such a difference to scott and his mum. It's the least I can do to say thank you to yourself and Scott for sharing his work and knowledge with all of us on here


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well... yet another generous offer Mark....I wouldn't get into a large either, im muscular like u :lol:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Member of the year truly deserved Mark :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> Well... yet another generous offer Mark....I wouldn't get into a large either, im muscular like u :lol:


:lol::thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

scratcher said:


> Member of the year truly deserved Mark :thumb:


+1:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

scratcher said:


> Member of the year truly deserved Mark :thumb:


Thanks mate, I appreciate that


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

scratcher said:


> Member of the year truly deserved Mark :thumb:


+2 :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

leachy said:


> I'll take the other one please. Donation on it's way.


Hey Mark ( Leachy ), I just noticed that we are both doing the Auto Finesse course on January 7th - look forward to seeing you there mate


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> +2 :thumb:


Cheers mate - I appreciate the kind support mate


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Hey Mark ( Leachy ), I just noticed that we are both doing the Auto Finesse course on January 7th - look forward to seeing you there mate


I can't wait, especially as I've got a DA on the way and no practical experience of using one so the course should hopefully be a good intro.

It'll be good to put faces to a few names.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

leachy said:


> I can't wait, especially as I've got a DA on the way and no practical experience of using one so the course should hopefully be a good intro.
> 
> It'll be good to put faces to a few names.


I am pretty much the same as you then mate, I have a DA and very little experience of using it ( only used it on two cars so far ) so will be good to get some proper teaching on the use of the machine 

And will be great to meet you and a few more fellow DW'ers and James B too


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a quick note, I am posting these t-shirts first class tomorrow morning now that Christmas is out the way. Sorry for the delay, but they will be on their way in the morning 

Thanks guys


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

No need to apologise.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks all.


----------

